# Butlins update.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. Unfortunately I have had to change the dates so now the proposed dates will be Friday 20th June - Monday 23rd. Or Monday 23rd - Friday 27th. Sorry to those who would have liked it in the school hols!!
I am waiting for a price for these dates.
In the meantime if anyone is interested in these dates, could you please let me know so I have a rough idea of interest.
Cheers, Sue.
Ooh sorry, forgot to say it will be at Minehead, Somerset.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*price.*

Butlins (Minehead, Somerset) have got back to me and the pitch prices are as follows.

FRIDAY 20TH JUNE - MONDAY 23RD JUNE .........£53

MONDAY 23RD JUNE - FRIDAY 27TH JUNE .........£45

These prices include e/h/u, up to 4 persons per van, up to 4 dogs per van, free showers, and Butlins entertainment. Awnings allowed.

If there is a good response, I will put it on the rallies page, but until then, I would like a rough idea of how many would be interested, and which dates would be most popular.

As, as last year, payment to be sent to me in advance.

Sorry to those who would have liked it in the school hols, but the cost was putting people off!! (This you will find is much cheaper)!!

Sue.


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

very interested for the fri to mon dates


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Which Butlins are you planning on visiting?? Bognor, Minehead or Skegness??


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Sue...Very interested in either of the dates..Alan & pearl


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. Sorry. Minehead, as last year!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I'm still interested Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sue the 23rd to 27th is no good for us as we have the Beehive Rally in Derbyshire on the 27th  



Jacquie


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

Im in please lew janet fri till mon thanks lew


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

sorry my mistake mon till fri lew


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*full week*

Butlins have just emailed me with a price of £89 per unit for the week (Friday 20th - Friday 27th) for anyone who fancies staying a bit longer than the weekend or wants to arrive before the Monday.
So to confirm.....
FRIDAY 20TH JUNE - MONDAY 23RD JUNE - £53
MONDAY 23RD JUNE - FRIDAY 27TH JUNE - £45
FRIDAY 20TH JUNE - UP TO FRIDAY 27TH - £89 (arrive/leave anytime).

For those of you who are not familiar with the Butlins site, the rally field is situated at the rear of the Butlins site away from any noise etc. The only disturbance you should get is the sound of the steam train running alongside the rally field!!.
There are free toilets ( disabled) and showers, and a laundry room/ washing up sinks.
There is a little walk to and from the entertainment areas but there are wheelchairs for hire for those who find it hard to walk any distance.
There is also a mini train service that runs around some of the Butlins site, if you are lucky to time it right! It also runs into town and back at intervals during the day.
There is free entertainment night and day for all ages.
Swimming, sports, shows, funfair etc, etc.
Most things are free but there are a few that are charged. i.e crazy golf, assault course.
There are also plenty of eating places if you don`t want to cook. 
There are 2 onsite supermarkets and a Tesco close by.
The town of Minehead has all the usual high street shops. It also has nice gardens that sit behind the high street.
There is also a market just down the road twice a week.
As a guide to last years rally, it will be a go as you please rally where you can do your own thing. But there will be a bring your own coffee/tea get together sometime during the stay where we will hold a raffle and a knock out game to win a bottle of whisky for those who are interested.
Also as last year, if, weather permitting, we will be holding a BBQ get together one afternoon where all portable BBQ`s are welcome!!! (food share or cook your own).
If the rally is for the full week, then we will possible have 2 of each get togethers for all to enjoy.
If anyone would like to know anymore please PM me or go to www.butlinsonline.co.uk
We need a minimum of 10 units to go ahead with this rally, so if anymore are interested, please let me know and then I can get it up on the rallies page asap.
Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

Any chance of the week before 16th to 20th June?


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

No sorry, can`t do that week.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Sue

Yes we will be interested in the Friday to Monday.

Sonja


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

We wil do the whole week please Sue....Alan & Pearl


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

sue can i bring my son /family he does not have a motor home only a tent

regards lew


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats ok Lew.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

The rally has now been posted on the rallies page for those who would like to book their place. Please pm me once this has been done. Many thanks.
Sue.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

When booking your place on the rallies page, you will recieve an email saying to contact Stone Leisure or Warners. Obviously this has nothing to do with them, so once you have added your names to the list, please pm me for further details.
Butlins have reserved 2 RV pitches for us if needed.
Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its not that long to June folks so get booking with Sue.

We are going again this year as we had a really good time last year and the weather was brilliant. Would be nice to have a few more of you joining us there.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on guys and gals surely some more of you fancy Butlins and you have 3 dates to choose from


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes come on folks! Where are all those who wanted this rally???  
We need a minimum of 10 for each dates  to get the price at discount!
You would have to pay a lot more if you booked independantly.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello anybody out there surely there must be a few more of you up for this rally. You don't have to stay on site all day you can come and go they do let you out and there are a lot of nice places to visit in the area.



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

A little bump.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don't know about a bump Steve think we need a bomb to get this off the ground :roll: :lol: 


Come folks Sue has gone to the trouble of sorting this rally for us, we need at least 10 to book. Where are all you lot with kids this is the ideal place for them, plenty to do at Butlins for little kids and big kids.Its cheaper than staying on a CC or CCC site as well



Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Don't know about a bump Steve think we need a bomb to get this off the ground :roll: :lol:
> 
> Come folks Sue has gone to the trouble of sorting this rally for us, we need at least 10 to book. Where are all you lot with kids this is the ideal place for them, plenty to do at Butlins for little kids and big kids.Its cheaper than staying on a CC or CCC site as well
> 
> Jacquie


Won't be able to come this year but we enjoyed it last year.

By the way suedi_55 thanks for the tip about 'Show of Hands' saw them in Salisbury last week - excellent. (better news about Steve's little kiddy too)


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok. As I dont seem to be having much interest, I am considering cancelling this rally as Butlins will soon want to charge me for the reserved pitches!!!!
I know a lot of you wanted it in school hols, but when given the price, it was too expensive, so changed it to term time, but have had little response.
I will leave it till the weekend and see if I get anymore interest, and then will think about cancelling if no more takers. (we need a min of 10 bookings per duration).
I know it is still 8 weeks to go yet, but Butlins need to know so they can allocate pitches to others!
As a reminder the prices are....
FRIDAY-FRIDAY = £89
FRIDAY-MONDAY = £53
MONDAY-FRIDAY = £45
That is per pitch inc h/up (motorhome, caravan, tent).

Sue.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*please book*

Those of you who have shown interest, could you please put your names on the rallies page.

Also pm me for details of where to send payment etc.

If anyone would like to book a place for a friend (in their own tent, caravan, motorhome), then they will be very welcome.

So far I have 3 already payed, for Monday-Friday. (1 member and 2 of his friends).

Cheers, Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks please lets be having at least another 7 of you joining us at this rally for the Monday to Friday slot we need some company down there :lol: else we are all going to get bored with each other :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Entertainment at Butlins.*

Not sure if this will help or put you off :lol: but this is SOME of the entertainment that should be on while we will be there.

Friday-Friday ......

BEV from X-FACTOR. 
TITAN ..10ft giant robot

Mon-Friday ..........

Modern ELVIS and QUEEN show.
Rock The Country
Soul story
Superstar wrestling
Puppet shows
African Acrobats

Also all the usual Redcoat /special guests shows, resident bands, adults showbar etc.
Not forgetting, swimming, tenpin bowling, pool, snooker, many outdoor sports, funfair, crazy golf, go-carts, cinema, childrens playarea, bingo, dancing, disco, childrens entertainment etc.

There are 2 supermarkets on site plus other gift, clothes, shoes and many more outlets/kiosks. There are quite a few places for food inc Burger King, fish and chips, pizza, 2 pubs, and other takeaways in the showbars etc. There are also many places to drink, while relaxing, watching a show, having a singalong at the karaoke, taking in the sun on the pubs sun terrace`s or watching the ducks on the lake!! (Or sitting outside your motohome) :lol:

If anyone would like to know anymore, please feel free to ask.

Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks booking for this rally closes on the 15th May so if you are intending on coming to join us at Minehead then be quick getting in touch with suedi_55 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another joining us at Minehead welcome COLIN_TEC580 have you contacted suedi_55? look forward to meeting you there.


Booking closes on 15th May folks so be quick if you want to join us there.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we are half way to 10 Sue :roll: :lol: come of folks I am sure you would enjoy it


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another one joining us at Butlin welcome suto have you pmd suedi_55 yet?



Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have been considering visiting with my 8 year old, but am reluctant to put arrangements in place until you have the 10 required so as not to disappoint him.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on Ian don't be a wuzz get your name down and that will make 9as Lew is bringing some extras so we only need 1 more :lol: Kristian would love it there



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more want to join us at Butlins folks come now you know you would love it :lol:


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 7 days left folks to book for Butlins so be quick adding your names to the rally list please 



Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

*Butlins Minehead*

I have provisionally booked. How do I go about paying? I can only attend Friday 20th until Sunday 22nd, but intend taking Kristian out of school at lunchtime on Friday so should be there by about teatime, leaving Sunday afternoon.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

send a pm to suedi_55 she will then tell you how to pay. Glad to see you are coming can't Kristian have a couple of sick days 8O :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaq, It's me that cannot have a couple of sick days! I have a course running that there is no-one else to instruct so hence the weekend only.
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> Hi Jaq, It's me that cannot have a couple of sick days! I have a course running that there is no-one else to instruct so hence the weekend only.
> Ian


Its about time you packed up that W word :lol:

Now who else wants to join us at Butlins?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 6 days left folks to book for Butlins and we really could do with a few more of you coming else we will all get bored with each others company :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We have 10 units booked so far over the course of the week. A mixture of motorhomes, caravans and tents, so no one will feel left out if you want to bring a friend who hasn`t got a motorhome.
If the thought on BUTLINS is putting you off, once you are on the rally field, you could be anywhere, and you will be in great company :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Suns out folks and a nice trip to the seaside is just what you all need :lol: :lol: motorhomes caravans tents we don't mind what you come in as long as a few more of you come :lol: you can also bring your friends and relations :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another joining us at Butlins welcome gerri have you pmd suedi_55



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is there another one or two out there that would like to join us at Butlins? or three or four:lol:




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If anybody else would like to join us at Butlins please pm suedi_55 pdq and she may just be able to squeeze you in.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sue can still fit a few more in if anybody wants to join us at Butlins but be quick letting her know please.



Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room folks on this rally come on you know you want to join us at Minehead we had a smashing time last year and the weather was fantastic.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think we now have 11 joining us at Butlins as some are bringing friends so if any more of you would like to come and bring a friend please get in touch with Sue a.s.a.p and she will squeeze you in.




Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Although booking is now closed on the rallies page, it is not too late to join us. Just pm me asap and I can add you to my list and inform Butlins.


Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to book for Butlins folks the suns out and its stopping out :lol:so come and join us right on the coast we might even have a beach party:lol:



Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. For all those already booked can you please pm me with your total number of adults, children and dogs in your party, so I can arrange the Butlins passes.
For all those who have`nt booked and would like to come for the week end, week or Monday to Friday, please pm me asap with your details.

Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Sue & I are now pitched up at Butlins ready and waiting for you all to arrive.Sue is on pitch number 16 and I am on No.18 

To get into Butlins come in the main gate that is the 1st gate you come too, tell the chap on the gate you are with the motorhome rally you then come up through the car park to the site (not as last year). I would suggest you come up the right hand side of the car park as access is easier this way (we didn't :roll: ) :lol: 

Weather is fine at the moment but cloudy


Jacquie


----------

